# Lost my wee boy!



## Iain66 (May 10, 2017)

My wee boy Frodo was taken from me very suddenly two weeks ago and I always thought I had posted up a RIP for the wee green goblin.


















It was so sudden it was scary but I know the wee dude was dancing over the Rainbow Bridge for sure.

Love You little guy.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Awh no  
Hope you’re doing ok, he’s absolutely stunning. I’m dreading the day Red our Panther chameleon passes. They don’t live as long as they should! Little dinosaurs should be with us longer! Sending love your way x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Awh no
> Hope you’re doing ok, he’s absolutely stunning. I’m dreading the day Red our Panther chameleon passes. They don’t live as long as they should! Little dinosaurs should be with us longer! Sending love your way x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry, this popped up as was commented on and I didn’t check the date like I usually do... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

